# State targets 2 former Lauderdale building officials



## mark handler (Oct 5, 2015)

State targets 2 former Lauderdale building officials

http://www.sun-sentinel.com/local/broward/fort-lauderdale/fl-lauderdale-dbpr-complaints-20151005-story.html

o former Fort Lauderdale builiding officials who approved downtown construction projects that did not meet new flood elevation requirements are facing disciplinary action from the state that could cost them their professional licenses.

The state's Department of Business and Professional Regulation has filed complaints against the former employees, who now work for the cities of Sunrise and Coconut Creek, after reviewing an investigation by the Broward Inspector General released in March.

Sunrise Building Official Christopher Augustin and Coconut Creek structural plans examiner Glen Osborn could see their licenses revoked or suspended or be subject to thousands of dollars in fines.

The state complaint says Augustin, who was Fort Lauderdale's building official at the time new elevation requirements went into effect in March 2012, "overlooked or ignored the revised flood elevation requirements for certain buildings vulnerable to flooding for over one year."

The complaint against Osborn says he approved ten certificates of completion for one of the Northwest Gardens housing projects that he knew did not meet flood elevation requirements. It also says Osborn never provided documentation showing he was the city's designated building official, concluding he violated state law "by acting as the Building Official … when he was not designated as such."

Inspector General finds misconduct by former Lauderdale employees

Northwest Gardens and another project now called Edge at Flagler Village at the heart of the investigation have since received federal approval for flood map revisions that have brought them into compliance.

City officials admitted using out-of-date standards to approve a number of projects, which had ground floors too close to flood level under the revised regulations.

Augustin previously told the inspector general he was not aware Osborn had signed off on non-compliant structures, while Osborn told investigators he did not become aware of the changes to the state building code until late in 2013.

The city also conducted an audit of building permits and certificates of occupancy to make sure all met the new regulations.

lbarszewski@tribpub.com or 954-356-4556


----------



## JBI (Oct 6, 2015)

Revised regulations in place for a year and a half before he was aware of the changes? There's a case in point for the need to have continuing ed requirements.


----------



## BSSTG (Oct 6, 2015)

Ouch! They're tough on BO's in Florida.


----------



## cda (Oct 6, 2015)

"flood elevation requirement " search results

http://www.myfloridalicense.com/dbpr/search_results.html?q=flood%20elevation%20requirements.


----------

